
IBM Struggles to Turn Watson Computer into Big Business - yulunli
http://www.wsj.com/articles/SB10001424052702304887104579306881917668654
======
LoSboccacc
First they need to explain what Watson is to business and the like. Their use
cases are never clear apart from giving out big saving numbers and
improvements.

Then they need some more transparency on what Watson can really do; papers
seldom talk about the data, the training sets or even provide sample questions
and answers - there are some sample applications which very rarerly do
something actually impressive on the corpus domain.

